# sms distribué : téléphone éteint ou allumé ?



## kati (23 Septembre 2014)

Bonjour,

J'aimerais savoir si, lorsque j'envoie un sms et que je reçois la mention "distribué" le téléphone de la personne à laquelle j'envoie ce sms est forcément allumé ou bien peut être éteint ou encore sur mode avion ?
Merci pour votre réponse


----------



## Larme (23 Septembre 2014)

Il me semble que _Distribué_ signifie bien reçu de la part du destinataire.


----------



## Li@mst0rM (23 Septembre 2014)

Cela dépend si vous parlez d'un SMS ou d'un iMessage.
Si c'est un iMessage alors la personne peut-être en mode avion (données cellulaires off) mais avec le wifi activé (et donc recevoir un iMessage tout en ne pouvant pas être appelé).


----------



## kati (23 Septembre 2014)

J'ai un Iphone, la personne qui a reçu le sms aussi, et la bulle était bleue ... c'était un Imessage donc ? merci beaucoup !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h11 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h08 ----------

en clair : j'ai envoyé un sms dans une bulle bleue, j'ai reçu une notification "distribué"... sauf que la personne m'a dit qu'elle n'avait reçu le sms que le lendemain car elle était en mode avion .... je voudrais savoir si c'est vrai ou pas ))


----------



## Jura39 (24 Septembre 2014)

kati a dit:


> J'ai un Iphone, la personne qui a reçu le sms aussi, et la bulle était bleue ... c'était un Imessage donc ? merci beaucoup !
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h11 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h08 ----------
> 
> en clair : j'ai envoyé un sms dans une bulle bleue, j'ai reçu une notification "distribué"... sauf que la personne m'a dit qu'elle n'avait reçu le sms que le lendemain car elle était en mode avion .... je voudrais savoir si c'est vrai ou pas ))



Oui bleu = iMessage

si en mode avion et pas de wifi , oui possible


----------



## Superlussa (24 Septembre 2014)

Il existe aussi le statut "lu"


----------



## Koregan (26 Septembre 2014)

Distribué : transmis de ton iPhone vers les serveurs Apple qui se chargent de faire le relais vers l'appareil Apple compatible de ton correspondant.

Lu: tu sais ce que cela veut dire


----------

